
Looking Back on the Largest DDoS in History - dannyolinsky
http://blog.statuspage.io/looking-back-on-the-largest-ddos-in-history
======
qaq
It wasn't the largest DDOS in history by a good margin.

~~~
loader
What was the largest one then?

"Dyn estimated that the attack had involved “100,000 malicious endpoints”, and
the company, which is still investigating the attack, said there had been
reports of an extraordinary attack strength of 1.2Tbps."

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/26/ddos-
atta...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/26/ddos-attack-dyn-
mirai-botnet)

------
mordant
OVH walked back their claims of a 1tb/sec DDoS attack.

Dyn walked back their claim of 'millions' of sources.

It seems many organizations forget to subtract their baseline traffic from
their peak numbers. And some may exaggerate volume for other reasons.

The Dyn attack wasn't that large. Not insubstantial, but not massive, either.

